# how to make wrap for kebab?



## chinachef (Oct 4, 2004)

how to make wrap for kebab?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi chinachef,

I don't know what kind of wrap you are talking about.  Are you talking about placing the finished product in pita?  I'm clueless, can you be more specific or maybe someone will come along who knows what you are talking about.


----------



## chinachef (Oct 4, 2004)

*thanks*

i mean flour tortilla and flat bread recipe.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Oct 5, 2004)

You can find both right at your market {mine can be found in deli dept} Either one would work, the tortillas may be a bit better to fit the bill, heat lightly in ungreased frypan before using.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 5, 2004)

I prefer whole wheat tortillas and then pan frying them lightly with a dab of butter until it's soft and slightly brown (adds a nice crunch).  

Then place your kebab's along with a yogurt and cucumber sauce and toppings of your choice ( I like tomatoes and some sweet onions) and you are ready to go.


----------



## Darkstream (Oct 5, 2004)

Chinachef:

Do you live in the Peoples Republic of China?

If so, you may not be in a position to acquire pre baked tortillas or pitta from your local supermarket or "deli".

A kebab, in the sense of small grilled peices of meat on a skewer, served from Greece to Southern India and throughout the middle east may be served in a flat leavened "hollow" bread with a pocket known as a pitta. Or it may be served with an unleavened bread with a pocket like a chapatti. In Greece, souvlakia is served in a pancke, but I am not sure what flour makes it. In reality, it all is just bread and meat. Very basic.

If you do not know how to make chapattis or pitta, post here and I will give you recipes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2004)

Chapatis
Pita
Flat Bread

chinachef - these are the recipes you can look up.

Go to these 3 links for recipes

Chapatis or Indian Bread recipes
Pita Bread recipes
flat bread recipes

If you need to look for more recipes please note the spelling in this post - it will help in the search


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 5, 2004)

Wrap with bacon and eat.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL bang, I knew I liked you!!!!


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 5, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> LOL bang, I knew I liked you!!!!



I have warm feelins for you to sweetie.


----------



## chinachef (Oct 6, 2004)

*for u food*

hi Darkstream and kitchelf,thanks and i need u recipe,i am waiting .


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2004)

chinachef,

Go back to my post earlier that has the breads listed in blue.  Click on One line at a time and it will take you to a great big list of recipes to choose from.  Then click on the next line and it will take you to that list, then do the same with the last line.

Glad we could help.


----------

